# Budget Overclocking Build



## Techno-Disaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I am going to be building a new budget build for myself scaling down from my previous build http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1068.html  I gave that to my youngest brother who is 8 somehow managed to get him addicted to 2142 and Gunz...don't ask. Any who this new build is going to be pretty much for Gunz and WoW and homework so it is not going to be anything intense. I have never tried over clocking so I am willing to give it a shot. Basically I have been reading around and come up with some parts so far I am looking for under 650 before taxes.  I know it is going to be a cheap computer but I am putting the rest of my money into my new DH bike so meh . Here is what I have come up with so far:

- Antec Solo Quiet Mini Tower Case
- Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L ATX LGA775 P35 1333FSB Motherboard
- Gigabyte GeForce 8600GT OC 600MHZ 256MB GDDR3 PCI-E Video Card
- Intel Pentium Dual Core E2180 Dual Core Processor LGA775 2.0GHZ 800FSB
- Corsair 620w Modular Power Supply
- Totally have no clue on what ram to get 
- Already have HDD

Totals for all that was like 530 before tax on NCIX ( I live in Canada so Newegg is out of the question   )
Any suggestion are greatly appreciated and I look forward to see your input.


----------



## choppy (Feb 17, 2008)

-case fine
-mobo fine
-gfx: if you wanna game more then 8800gs/hd3850?? 9600gt coming out next week too
-cpu is good choice to OC, they can do 3ghz
-psu: you really need all that power? a good 500w will suffice and cheaper like corsair vx series
-ram: any good brand ddr2-800 thats cl4 is good for oc'ing with


----------



## choppy (Feb 17, 2008)

perfect memory, on supported memory list for ds3l too
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18580&vpn=TWIN2X2048-6400C4&manufacture=CORSAIR


much cheaper and brilliant psu for the money
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23934&vpn=OCZ600SXS&manufacture=OCZ Technology


----------



## wolf (Feb 17, 2008)

for what he wants the 8600 should be ample, but a point well made that it will be superseded by the far superior 9600gt in just a matter of days now..

good mobo, good psu, good case, any ddr2-800 should suffice, its all cheap as chips nowadays.

and yeah pretty much any core 2 should easily enough see 2.6-3.2ghz with some extra volts.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 17, 2008)

good advice from choppy.. go with it..

trog


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 17, 2008)

is a very limited site but i have had a go for your and i think you cold get a good overclock system going!

a few things you could get a different case,i think its a good price tho,and a 2600xt or 8600gt would do the job but i think the card i have chosen is a lot more future proof!but you could save money there!!

i think 3ghz to 3.4ghz is a good aim!


----------



## PuMA (Feb 17, 2008)

i would go for 8800gt. it would certainly OC more than ATI cards.


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 17, 2008)

i dont mean you start a ati vs nvidia thread, but price/performance ati are better and as this is a low cost build id go ati!


----------



## MrW (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd go with the 3850 or wait for the 9600GT.


----------



## Techno-Disaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow thanks for the help. I thought I was a little overkill with my PSU and the 600 OCZ one is much cheaper and look cool too XD. Thanks to choppy I save money plus it has a blue led woo!  So for the ram I totally found 4 gigs of this in my closet.  http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24036&vpn=TWIN2X2048%2D6400C5DHX&manufacture=CORSAIR  and it is compatible according to a question thingy I found on NCIX.  I should be able to over clock the cpu with this ram right? And as for the graphics card isnt the 9600GT going to be a lil pricy? T_T


----------



## Techno-Disaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Also on a small side note I have these parts sitting ontop of my desk : Evga 680i a1, Enermax Galaxy 1000w, and the 4 gigs of ram. I am thinking wether I should just finish this monster build with a nice cpu and gpu or just go for the budget build? It would cost about 600 for a new cpu and 9600gt right?


----------



## choppy (Feb 20, 2008)

if you got that stuff in your closet then why buy the other things for?! finish it off id say. $600? i dont think so. the 9600gt is coming out tomorrow and should retail for around $170-$180, then you got nuff money to spend on whichever cpu u like, just get the e2180 if u want and thats the cheapest build for you. save your money and upgrade cpu if u ever need to


----------



## choppy (Feb 20, 2008)

Techno-Disaster said:


> Wow thanks for the help. I thought I was a little overkill with my PSU and the 600 OCZ one is much cheaper and look cool too XD. Thanks to choppy I save money plus it has a blue led woo!



ocz make some nice budget psu's that are basically high-end for cheap money! and thats why theres a thanks button!!


----------



## Techno-Disaster (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I ended up ordering a E8400 and a Galaxy 9600GT OC so I am set thanks for the help again everyone. =)


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 10, 2008)

Techno-Disaster said:


> Well I ended up ordering a E8400 and a Galaxy 9600GT OC so I am set thanks for the help again everyone. =)



Sounds good.  You won't be disappointed with either purchase.


----------



## warup89 (Oct 10, 2008)

Techno-Disaster said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> 
> Totals for all that was like 530 before tax on NCIX ( I live in Canada so Newegg is out of the question   )
> Any suggestion are greatly appreciated and I look forward to see your input.




I think Newegg Canada is up and running http://www.newegg.ca/


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy crap, talk about bringing a topic back from the dead...


----------



## warup89 (Oct 10, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Holy crap, talk about bringing a topic back from the dead...



Just read the whole thing and yep, this has been long dead -_-


----------

